# Loose Tennons... Pt.1



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Shop made tennon machine… I'm impressed.

This is part 1. Part 2 is also there.

btw…. this is NOT mine. Came across it on U-Tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=F0FpgdzR56c&feature=endscreen


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW!!! Thank you!
Smokey


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

I just came across this last night also. Amazing how much the guy puts across without a single word. My only thought would be that one would have to be careful to make the sides of the slot parallel. You can buy the plans for this on his website for $11.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah Marty5965, he's almost like a mime the way he does his presentation. And really, no words necessary as he gets his point/s across very clearly. Part 2 also on UTube shows the tool in action. It appears to function really well and seems that once it's built, there's little to no set up before using it. Almost a plug and play. As you allude to, one would no doubt need take their time building the jig to be sure its accurate.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago, and was going to post it here on this website, but I guess you beat me to it. Like Marty5965 said, you can buy the plans from this guys website, which I might do. A lot cheaper than buying a Festool Domino!


----------

